# Bahia Farm Show 2022



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Olá, tudo bem? Eu fui ao sábado, último dia na Bahia Farm Show, sendo o tema do ano a inovação digital no agro, e de fato, percebe-se o uso das mais novas tecnologias da indústria 4.0 no local, por meio de startups, aceleradores (sim, Luis Eduardo tem), até pelas empresas grandes e tradicionais.

Infelizmente, um primo esfomeado quis me acompanhar, e outro cachaceiro me ligava para sair da feira e ir beber.


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Obrigado por nos brindar com registros desta feira já consagrada, e que quebrou todos os recordes neste ano. O agro está com tudo!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Legal o thread. Belo céu azul, belas máquinas e belas fotos!


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Conseguiu fazer registro da cidade de LEM?


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

jguima said:


> Conseguiu fazer registro da cidade de LEM?


Nas próximas semanas, voltarei la. Vou me organizar para fazer um thread bonitinho, com textos e legendas


----------



## GuilhermeBFN (Mar 13, 2018)

provinciano said:


> View attachment 3316829


A foto de que mais gostei foi essa dos milhões. Belos registros!


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Legal o thread. Deve ser inédito! Parabéns


----------



## Nortista (Oct 2, 2008)

provinciano said:


> Olá, tudo bem? Eu fui ao sábado, último dia na Bahia Farm Show, sendo o tema do ano a inovação digital no agro, e de fato, percebe-se o uso das mais novas tecnologias da indústria 4.0 no local, por meio de startups, aceleradores (sim, Luis Eduardo tem), até pelas empresas grandes e tradicionais.
> 
> Infelizmente, um primo esfomeado quis me acompanhar, e outro cachaceiro me ligava para sair da feira e ir beber.
> View attachment 3316792


Ótimo thread, parabéns!!

Esse é o maio trator vendido no Brasil, tem a mesma motorização do case steiger, porém esse vem chipado de fábrica, monstro. New Holland T9


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

provinciano said:


> Nas próximas semanas, voltarei la. Vou me organizar para fazer um thread bonitinho, com textos e legendas


Cadê? estamos esperando


----------

